# Poodle Club of Canada fun day



## PoodlePowerBC

Sounds like fun! Too far for us, though


----------



## Countryboy

Now that sounds like a great outing for Tonka and I. 

Abt 15 miles away if we swim . . . a one hour trip if we drive around the lake. 

Are u gonna be there, Arreau?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Where is Utopia? I would be interested in the rally stuff for my boy to see how he does. Our training classes are postponed until Journey has had her shots. So, this might be a nice way for our lad to get his feet wet.


----------



## Vibrant

Utopia (isn't it a great name?) is near Barrie, just outside of Baxter. The Herding Instinct test is quite fun, they're tested on sheep and it's amazing how much instinct some poodles still have. As well, we'll have some pigeons and ducks (dead) and we can test dogs for 'birdiness' if the owners wish. We'll set up a nested rally course for run throughs and there will be plenty of experienced people there for advice, tips or just to talk to.


----------



## Arcticfox

Oh wow I would love to go! It's still too far ahead to know what my schedule will be like then, but I will try my best to free up a couple of days, this sounds like so much fun! I'd love to meet more poodles. How do you test for birdiness? I live in a lakeside apartment and my puppy will not leave the ducks alone, but it's more of a stare-intently-a-few-feet-away response (and than possibly a try-to-bat-them-on-the-head-if-mommy-weren't-holding-the-leash) than any sort of hunting or retrieving, lol. I don't know how she'd react to a dead one though.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Deb (Trillium) lives right near Barrie. I will see if she'd like to work on getting Cayenne and Jenny ready and maybe do their CGN tests that day too. By then I should be able to bring our new baby too, so you all can meet everybody! This sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Countryboy

We had a trainer out at the kennels for a day last Summer. A bit of a talk abt Poodles as Retrievers and some introductory 'tries' at birding. I didn't participate with either Tonka or Spud but in some of the 'tries' a few of our dogs were showing some aptitude.

In June, it may even be the same trainer as we had that day. How many 'birding' trainers are there with Poodles in Southern ON, eh? 

I'll haft'a remember Tonka's baseball cap for this PCC get-together. So he looks good when he meets Quincy.  lol


----------



## 2719

This sounds like a very fun event. 

Has it been listed as an upcoming event in the Poodle Club of Canada newletters? 
Is it listed on the Poodle Club of Canada Website?

This is the first I have heard of it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Sherry...do you think you might go? Colina...how about you??

Frank...Tonka will look just fine. We would be thrilled to meet you both! Hopefully we will get there!


----------



## blkpudel

I would have come up even though Rudy already has his CGN and HIC, but I just sent in an entry for an AKC Junior Hunt test for that same day. Hope you have a great time up there!

BTW, I train with that birdie trainer you're talking about. 

We're off to PCA on Wednesday with a couple of extra people and 2 minis and a standard (along with Rudy). We'll all be competing in field events as well as obedience and rally.


----------



## Vibrant

Arcticfox said:


> Oh wow I would love to go! It's still too far ahead to know what my schedule will be like then, but I will try my best to free up a couple of days, this sounds like so much fun! I'd love to meet more poodles. How do you test for birdiness? I live in a lakeside apartment and my puppy will not leave the ducks alone, but it's more of a stare-intently-a-few-feet-away response (and than possibly a try-to-bat-them-on-the-head-if-mommy-weren't-holding-the-leash) than any sort of hunting or retrieving, lol. I don't know how she'd react to a dead one though.


Testing for birdiness is pretty simple. It's the reaction the dog has to the bird that tells us how birdy it is. I've had 8 week-old puppies draw blood from my fingers trying to get a bird wing back from me! Some poodles are very driven by birds. Even if a dog isn't birdy it can be trained in field. It just helps if they like birds, like to retrieve, like to swim and have terrain courage!!


----------



## Vibrant

Countryboy said:


> We had a trainer out at the kennels for a day last Summer. A bit of a talk abt Poodles as Retrievers and some introductory 'tries' at birding. I didn't participate with either Tonka or Spud but in some of the 'tries' a few of our dogs were showing some aptitude.
> 
> In June, it may even be the same trainer as we had that day. How many 'birding' trainers are there with Poodles in Southern ON, eh?


Sorry to disappoint you, Countryboy, but it won't be the same trainer you're talking about. There are a couple of members of the PCC who train their dogs in field (I'm one of them) who will be there. We won't actually be training the dogs, just testing for instinct and aptitude.


----------



## Countryboy

'Pologies, Vibrant. It's sometimes not good to ass-u-me, eh? lol

Lookin' forward to giving Tonka a try at birding!


----------



## Vibrant

truelovepoodles said:


> This sounds like a very fun event.
> 
> Has it been listed as an upcoming event in the Poodle Club of Canada newletters?
> Is it listed on the Poodle Club of Canada Website?
> 
> This is the first I have heard of it.


Yes, this is on the PCC website. The link I provided is taken from there. I got the date finalized in March, and it is mentioned in the March meeting minutes, so if you're a member (I can't tell who you are by your avatar name), you should have had access to them.


----------



## Vibrant

Countryboy said:


> 'Pologies, Vibrant. It's sometimes not good to ass-u-me, eh? lol
> 
> Lookin' forward to giving Tonka a try at birding!


No worries, Countryboy!! I'll look forward to meeting you and Tonka!


----------



## Vibrant

blkpudel said:


> I would have come up even though Rudy already has his CGN and HIC, but I just sent in an entry for an AKC Junior Hunt test for that same day. Hope you have a great time up there!
> 
> BTW, I train with that birdie trainer you're talking about.
> 
> We're off to PCA on Wednesday with a couple of extra people and 2 minis and a standard (along with Rudy). We'll all be competing in field events as well as obedience and rally.


Sorry you won't be able to come in June, but I'm looking forward to seeing you and your group at PCA! I've got grooming on the agenda this afternoon. Troy's getting a HCC trim.


----------



## 2719

Oops I found it ....on the PCC site under other events. Guess I didn't look hard enough. I would love to partipate in something like this. But I think the time ( one way) to get there is 31/2 hours.

I hope everyone has an excellent time and reports back how it went. I also hope you have great weather.

Sherry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Truelovepoodles...I would love to see you!! I hope you can come...


----------



## Fond of Poodles

I wish I could go, but I most likely will have a 9 week old pup and I wouldn't be comfortable bringing her when she was that young. It's also a show weekend in Kingston, and that's one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Countryboy

Five weeks to go! Time to bump this thread... 

This would be a great opportunity for any new members in Ontario to get out and meet some of the local Poodles and their People.  

ArreauStandardPoodles will be there, as will my breeders, and many others from the area. Lots of activities . . . and some beautiful dogs!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am looking forward to it!! Hoping to meet some new people.


----------



## Arcticfox

Just found out I'm scheduled to work that weekend, but I'm trying to get out of it


----------



## Clicker

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Sounds like fun! Too far for us, though


Too far for me as well PoodlePower! Although, I'm originally from Ontario and still have family there! I do still have 3 weeks of holidays left this year. I can't say I've ever taken my holidays based around attending a dog event! It would still be about a 2 1/2 - 3 hour drive once I got to Ontario. Probably not going to happen...but...Maybe!!


----------



## Clicker

Countryboy said:


> Now that sounds like a great outing for Tonka and I.
> 
> Abt 15 miles away if we swim . . . a one hour trip if we drive around the lake.
> 
> Are u gonna be there, Arreau?


Hey there Countryboy, This is only my opinion but, I think you should drive! That last mile of swimming is always a killer!!! LOL!


----------



## joeypoodle

It sounds like fun. I'll try to make it. Would love to try my toy poodle at agility trials. Are the toys any good at it?


----------



## Countryboy

The Toys probably are good at agility. But I'm definitely not a 'font of wisdom' on them. lol

There will be Poodle People there, and people with all sizes of Poodles. Find Arreau and I and we'll hook u up with some knowledgeable people. And I'll introduce u to the people who run Rally training in my area. Fairly close to u I think.

And thanx to Vibrant, u could certainly try yr hand at Birding. I wonder how a Toy would react to that! 

Depending on weather, and if it's OK with Vibrant, I may bring my camper trailer with the 10' X 10' addition. We can have our own PF hospitality tent!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Countryboy said:


> The Toys probably are good at agility. But I'm definitely not a 'font of wisdom' on them. lol
> 
> There will be Poodle People there, and people with all sizes of Poodles. Find Arreau and I and we'll hook u up with some knowledgeable people. And I'll introduce u to the people who run Rally training in my area. Fairly close to u I think.
> 
> And thanx to Vibrant, u could certainly try yr hand at Birding. I wonder how a Toy would react to that!
> 
> Depending on weather, and if it's OK with Vibrant, I may bring my camper trailer with the 10' X 10' addition. We can have our own PF hospitality tent!


THAT is an incredible idea!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

BUMP...

Only a week away! Hope some of the Ontario folks will be there!


----------



## cdnchick

I think this would be really fun for Finley! I don't have anything booked so far on the Sunday, so I think we're a go! 

Do the poodles attending need to be CKC registered? Or are all poodles allowed?


----------



## petitpie

All of you who go, please post pictures for the rest of us!


----------



## Sawyersmomma

Oh man, wish I lived in Ontario lol


----------



## Countryboy

Well Tonka's all polished up for the Fun Day. And I'll probably jump in the shower myself before we leave for the event. 

Got his feet all shaved down so he'll be quicker on the Herding and Birding Aptitude trials! lol I'm looking forward to them. 

They're calling for a sunny day but if that changes I'll be bringing my camper trailer with the big tent addition so we've got some shade or shelter. If anybody has the standard four-poster sun shades we could set up a PF area. 

It will be great to meet some other members there. See u Sunday!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

We are all set to go too. I am sick today, but hopefully will be all better by Saturday evening. What time does it start Frank? Illness is the only thing that will keep us from coming.


----------



## Countryboy

Just reading back over this thread. It looks like the PCC might want to consider a BC Fun Day, eh? lol And... there's a lot of Poodles out in the Eastern Ontario/Montreal area. *hint, hint* 

Anyway . . at our event on Sunday no registration is necessary . . all Poodles are welcome. 'Cept for Tonka maybe . . who rolled around in some Pine tar yesterday after his Wednesday grooming! ARRRRRGH!!!! :alberteinstein: 
*That's me tearing my hair out and lecturing him! If the emoticon could talk he'd be using the word 'bonehead'... lots! lol*

Anyway... whether we swim or drive... we'll be there abt 10:00.


----------



## Countryboy

*Thanx, Vibrant! *

Well we all had a great Fun Day yesterday . . thanx to u and the rest of the PCC people. A lot of hard work and a busy day for the organizers . . . and a lot of fun for us attending! 

The Agility course was set up for anybody who wanted to try their dogs on it. With the Herding trials waaaay in the B/G.










Cantope had set up their Rally course and had an experienced handler to take visitors and their dogs thru it.










Here's another shot of Agility . . . Karen and Cara seem to be distracting the 'Bird Dog' trials in the B/G. lol










The proper 'Birding' technique... pay attention to the bird that's being thrown . . . not the other stuff that's going on.










And the Herding Aptitude trials! They were a hoot!! Here's one who didn't seem to want anything to do with these strange, white, wooly things.










But Winston!! . . . one of my favourite puppies, came thru big time in the trials. As soon as he got into the paddock he was wanting to have a taste of some mutton. No holding back! lol 










But a couple of minutes later, and with an experienced Shepherd, he was already monitoring and following at a proper pace. Five months old! What a smart dog!! 










Thanx again, Vibrant. We'll see u again next year!


----------



## petitpie

*CB*,

Thanks for posting the pictures of Fun Day. It looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## Vibrant

It was great to meet you and Tonka, Countryboy! Thank you for posting the photos of the Fun Day, and for supporting the Poodle Club of Canda by coming out to our event! Wasn't it fun to see so many poodles of all sizes and colours? I loved it! Unfortunately, I was so busy that my camera didn't make it out of my car!!
I'm very happy with the way the day went. It looked like there would be rain, but fortunately we only had a few drops before anyone arrived and the rest of the day was dry. We had 17 dogs tested for herding instinct and 7 for the Canine Good Neighbour. People and dogs enjoyed the agility equipment and rally course, and the retrieving instinct test was very popular.
Yes, it was a lot of work but I worked alongside wonderful volunteers who made the day successful. We're already talking about another Fun Day next year!


----------

